# Halloween Hearse with Skulls-and-Bones Infinity Box



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

My display this year (2017) had two notable attractions: a hearse with an infinity box illusion and a mad scientist's teleporter illusion. This video shows some of the steps to creating the hearse/box combo based on detailed instructions taken from someone else's Youtube video (search Halloween hearse and Eerie Acres Cemetery).


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Infinity boxes are cool in any form. Really like it in the hearse. Nice job, I can see why it was a hit.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Love those boxes, well done!


----------



## Dyne (Sep 25, 2013)

The youtube channel in question belongs to HF member BIGANT, who posted about that hearse here, here, and here last year.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for identifying him and including the links. He deserves the spotlight.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

HauntedWyo said:


> Infinity boxes are cool in any form. Really like it in the hearse. Nice job, I can see why it was a hit.


Love your infinity box and hearse


----------

